# [SOLVED] punkbuster error



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

il join a bf 2142 server and about 10 seconds into the game it says pb:core packet loss and then i get kicked from the server. but i am not getting any lagg and my computer is plenty fast enough.

any information will be appreciated ~thanx~


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: punkbuster error*

have you been to the punkbuster sire,and updated pb?also if you have a firewall be sure pb is allowed to pass.


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

yes it is updated.It is allowed on my fw. i ahve no idea what punkbuster sire is. and the exact message im getting is losing key packets.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: punkbuster error*

lol that was a typo i meant punkbuster site.have you tried reinstalling pb yet?


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

ya i have but it still didnt work. i still havent reinstalled the game which i don feel like doing lol. so il try that l8er


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: punkbuster error*

after you try a reinstall of the game let us know how it goes.


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

alright i reinstalled the game and now im getting a diffrent error message in battlefield 2142 after that i went to play battlefield 2 and im getting the same error message as the one in 2142.now it says *service communication failureunkbuster.exe failed to initialize*.

I updated punkbuster and reinstalled 2142. im thinking its getting blocked some where. i have kaspersky 6.0.6.614 and sygate personal firewall pro.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: punkbuster error*

try running the game with the sygate firewall turned off.if that allows you to connect you will know what the problem is.


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

ya i did that but it didnt work.I can play it on single player without a problem though. but hwo would wanna do that :|


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: punkbuster error*

seems like pb loves a no security system.there are several people with this problem in active threads here.i am still researching the problem.


----------



## Xaszx (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

about packet loss

"Packet loss can be caused by a number of factors, including signal degradation over the network medium, oversaturated network links, corrupted packets rejected in-transit, faulty networking hardware, maligned system drivers or network applications, or normal routing routines."

this is from another forum
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Try this -

- Delete the entire pb folder (right click and select delete)
- Restart your computer
- Run pbsetup.exe in the pbsetup folder

EDIT: I did some more scrounging and found a possible answer

Temporarily disable your anti-virus program (McAfee especially) and see if that fixes your issue. If it does not, check that your firewall is allowing BOTH PnkBstrA and PnkBstrB internet access." from punksbusted.com
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
also
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
""Users that are getting kicked for "Service Communication Failure" (including the handshake failure type) have some other software that is blocking the PunkBuster services.

Some users have previously disabled the PnkBstrA.exe and PnkBsrtB.exe services in the past, and these services are now mandatory.

If the services are stopped/disabled, then PB will kick from this point forward.

Sometimes it is an anti-virus program (like an old version of McAfee Security Center), sometimes it is a personal firewall that are blocking the services. Any user who is getting kicked for this will have to stop whatever is blocking PB or configure the program to allow the two services.

The below link is a tool provided by PunkBuster that will help users who need to reinstall the services:

http://www.evenbalance.com/downloads/pbsvc/pbsvc.exe

If the above PBSVC program does not pass all the tests, please ensure that any installed firewalls or other programs are not blocking the PnkBstrA/B services.

If that still does not do the trick, please open a ticket with PunkBuster here:
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=support.php and be sure to paste the log from the PBSVC program within the ticket, and EvenBalance support should be able to help you in identifying what programs are blocking the services.""

//Source: ChalkTroop America's Army Community Manager - http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=261188
~~~~~~~~~~~~

hope it helps


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

Punkbuster gripe:

I think the whole punkbuster program needs a re-write, I've been kicked from servers for having the wrong punkbuster version, not just for having an 'old' version, but also for having a newer version, For having an auto update process running, I run into that far too many times.

The idea is good, the implementation is buggy.
And, as far as I can tell, it's useless because you still get people with a ton of hacks and cheats running.

gripe over.

Been experimenting with punkbuster and various setting, and learned that when re-installing, it produces fewer problems if you delete the pb folder as mentioned, and also disable the services (pnkbstrA and pnkbstrB) then regedit hkey_local_machine/system/currentcontrolset/services to remove the three entries for pnkbsterA, pnkbstrB, and pnkbstrK, then delete the files pnkbstrA.exe, pnkbstrb.exe, (both in the system32 folder), and pnkbstrK.exe, (in the system32/drivers folder), then install the fresh copy. it will give you a 'first time install' message if you did it right.

Tried a couple notoriously buggy servers and had no problem with them after doing that.

Ken.


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

i just formatted my hd and resinstalled windows. eveything is working fine now


----------



## omegax (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: punkbuster error*

i figured out why mine is doing this, that last tip worked and i thank you very much, it deleting punkbusterb everytime my video drivers change update,change,etc.


----------

